# Would you trade Bron for Wade?



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

There was a thread like this over at the Heat board, but with the players switched. Most said they wouldnt trade Wade for Bron, and I have a feeling a lot wont trade Bron for Wade.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I am not a Cavs fan but you would have to be crazy to trade LBJ for Wade...


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

No way.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Lebron is better than Wade. I'm not a fan of either team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why would you trade Lebron for Wade? He's just a flat out better player, with potential to be even greater.

Plus I think Wade is kinda injury prone. I don't know how long he'll be able to last with his playing style.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Plus I think Wade is kinda injury prone. I don't know how long he'll be able to last with his playing style.


See Penny Hardaway IMO


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Umm I'm not even sure why I'm posting in this thread: An unequivocal NO


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I like Wade, but NO WAY, under any circumstance, would I trade Lebron for him. 

Can you imagine the uproar in Cleveland if Cavs management even considered it?


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

That would be funny


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Can you imagine the uproar in Cleveland if Cavs management even considered it?


All the cities in Northern Ohio would riot and Ferry would book a flight first thing out of Ohio to escape with his life.


----------



## Bobot (Mar 28, 2005)

Wade is a great player and will continue to improve but there is no way I would trade LBJ for him. LBJ is currently a better overall player then Wade and I think he will be a level above him when Lebron reaches his peek.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

notice its 16-1 in our forum... and 28-20 in the heats... not much faith on D-Wade over Lebron


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I think BBB should explain the yes vote


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

kamego said:


> I think BBB should explain the yes vote


Nothing good would come of that.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I like Wade alot although I agree with other statements in this board regarding his injuries (I don't think his body will be able to stand up to his reckless style of play). But the Cavs would have to be totally insane to trade LeBron for Wade.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Man, you guys are harsh. Wade is a very special player (though as others have said, he has to stay healthy). That said, no. LeBron has more potential and has been an iron man physically. Come on now, duh.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like that most of the fans over here can still give Wade his due. There's really no reason to turn Wade-Lebron into Kobe-T-mac for the future. Both guys like each other, and it's really easy to be fans of both.


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

I doubt theres a GM out there that would trade LBJ for Wade.

:cheers:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The talent difference isn't nearly as large as you want to make it sound like....

I'm not arguing against anything that's been said, but Wade is as close as anyone outside of MAYBE 2-3 players in the league to being the best SG in the league, if he's not already....you can make a case for any of 4 guys that come to my mind, LeBron and Wade included, that they are the best 2-guard in the league


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> The talent difference isn't nearly as large as you want to make it sound like....
> 
> I'm not arguing against anything that's been said, but Wade is as close as anyone outside of MAYBE 2-3 players in the league to being the best SG in the league, if he's not already....you can make a case for any of 4 guys that come to my mind, LeBron and Wade included, that they are the best 2-guard in the league


It's not a huge diffrence no. But it's a significant one. Like there wasn't a huge diffrence between Drexler and Jordan. Both were unreal talents. But there was a diffrence. And that diffrence was significant.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is not a 2 guard and will never be in the future. He is just getting to damn big: he's a true SF ala Bird and Worthy


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron is not a 2 guard and will never be in the future. He is just getting to damn big: he's a true SF ala Bird and Worthy



He's a true SF ala Lebron James. I think he's pretty much creating his own position. He can go whereever he wants whenever he wants on the court.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> He's a true SF ala Lebron James. I think he's pretty much creating his own position. He can go whereever he wants whenever he wants on the court.


 exactly...he's a unique player that shouldn't be placed in one position...

he can pretty much play the 1-3 for atleast some stretches of the game, and possible even the 4 if he's guarding a smaller PF (say Haslem for example).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think "positions" matter much more on defense then offense. Sure, Lebron could play 4 or maybe even 5 positions on offense but defense is entirely different. Lebron cannot guard the 4 or 1 position consistenly against higher quality players. In addition I think he'll have trouble guarding quicker 2 like Wade. At the same time I don't think most 2's in the future will have much chance against Lebron who will be just too strong for them


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

Defentely not, I will tell you why don't get me wrong wade is a good leader, but Lebron can carry his team farther and has much more skill than wade.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

The reason that I dislike polls is because someone that is not a Cavaliers fan can come over here and vote. I don't think any Cavaliers fan would consider trading LeBron for Wade (or just about anyone else). However you vote you should have also post to justify your position.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> It's not a huge diffrence no. But it's a significant one. Like there wasn't a huge diffrence between Drexler and Jordan. Both were unreal talents. But there was a diffrence. And that diffrence was significant.


Oh come on, it's not _that_ big, not yet at least. Jordan was clearly a better player and there was absolutely no debate about it among anyone sane. That's not the case now, you can make a decent argument for Wade being as good as LeBron. But you can't make a case for the Cavs trading for Wade when age and injury history are taken into consideration. Anyone who would vote for a trade like that....well I'll stop right there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

aNgelo5 said:


> Defentely not, I will tell you why don't get me wrong wade is a good leader, but Lebron can carry his team farther and has much more skill than wade.


Please explain yourself.

Years in Playoffs:
Wade 2, LeBron 0

More Wins?
Wade > LeBron

LeBron has had good players, so don't buy him out with the excuse that he's never had a good team. Last years team should've made the playoffs, no excuses. His rookie year, injuries sorta hurt you down the stretch, but that team collapsed as a Cleveland team usually does, and didn't make the playoffs. Wade was the #1 or #2 his rookie year and took that team to the playoffs, and hit quite a few big shots in that playoff run. So I don't see where you can back yourself up by saying "LeBron can carry his team farther" when it hasn't happened in any aspect yet.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> LeBron has had good players, so don't buy him out with the excuse that he's never had a good team. Last years team should've made the playoffs, no excuses. His rookie year, injuries sorta hurt you down the stretch, but that team collapsed as a Cleveland team usually does, and didn't make the playoffs.


These types of statements have been proven wrong so many times yet people try to make it out that Cleveland had bunches of good players over the last few years.

Last year: McInnis quit, we had the WORST i repeat the WORST SG in the NBA, and our second best player played nearly the entire last of the year with a hurt hand.

The year before: who were the good players? McInnis played well for 10 games before getting hurt. Miles was traded because he was a bum. Davis didn't want to play second fiddle to Lebron so we ended up again having a huge hole in the backcourt.

Cleveland was a very weak team that would have threatened to have the worst record in the league w/o Lebron the last two years.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> Oh come on, it's not _that_ big, not yet at least. Jordan was clearly a better player and there was absolutely no debate about it among anyone sane.


It was closer than you are saying. Up until the NBA Finals when the Bulls beat the Blazers, what, 10 years into Jordan's career, there was debate that Drexler was as good or better--and his team won more over that span than Jordan's. Drexler was an amazing 2 guard. He could do almost everything Michael could do, just not quite as well. Like I said, there was a significant diffrence. Not a big diffrence. The diffrences were important in making one the greatest of all time, arguably, and the other "merely" one of the top 50 of all-time.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Please explain yourself.
> 
> Years in Playoffs:
> Wade 2, LeBron 0
> ...


Here we go, the classic X player made the playoffs argument. Why debate the merits of one players skill level vs another when you can just sum it all up by who is on a better team. I mean, Lebron wouldn't have made the playoffs playing with Shaq right? And Wade should get sole credit for leading a team to the playoffs his rookie year when he missed 21 games, only started 56, and was the 3rd leading scorer?


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Please explain yourself.
> 
> Years in Playoffs:
> Wade 2, LeBron 0
> ...


I hate these weak arguments to try to prop up your player. I'm pretty sure that everyone acknowledges that Wade has had the better teams and is a very good player. What does that have to do with our belief that LeBron is the better player anyway and that difference will only get greater they longer they play?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> It was closer than you are saying. Up until the NBA Finals when the Bulls beat the Blazers, what, 10 years into Jordan's career, there was debate that Drexler was as good or better--and his team won more over that span than Jordan's. Drexler was an amazing 2 guard. He could do almost everything Michael could do, just not quite as well. Like I said, there was a significant diffrence. Not a big diffrence. The diffrences were important in making one the greatest of all time, arguably, and the other "merely" one of the top 50 of all-time.


Except these arguments at the time were laughable. It's like comparing Michael Redd to Tmac or Kobe. Jordan was a far superior scorer and far superior defender. The scoring disparity in terms of PPG, FG%, and scoring efficiency (+9.7 ppg, +2.7% FG%, 1.3160 ppfga versus 1.2559 ppfga) were so significant by themselves that that was enough to make Jordan the clearly superior player overall player when you consider they were about equal as rebounders and passers. Then you look at their defensive impact and it's not close, Jordan's at the very worst a top 10 perimeter defender of all time. 

The only people seriously making those comparison were your usual assortment of ESPN-type dolts who were stupid enough to believe team record determines how good of a player you are more than anything else.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LOL ShaqDiesel at voting yes for this trade


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I guess a couple of Heat fans have migrated over here to give Wade some support. Fact is however that LeBron is the better player right now, and he has the much higher ceiling. I really love Wades game (and fearless attitude) heck I wish we had him, but I wouldn't even consider trading LeBron to get him.


----------

